# Free plants and fish/shrimp



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

I have 3 phoenix rasboras and 3 amano shirmp along with all the plants in this setup if someone wants them. If not I'm driving them down to the LFS and gotta ditch the plants.










If someone wants them for a little tank please let me know and I will arrange so that you can come by and pick them up.


----------



## Grillmasterp (Mar 17, 2009)

PM sent,
I'll take them

Thanks
GrillmasterP


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

PM returned and I'm looking forward to your call.

Any time is a good time.


----------



## Grillmasterp (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the plants & fish John!
Put the rasboras in my RCS tank temporarily - those guys are tiny.

Have a safe trip back to Cali.

-Phong


----------

